# Boatless fishing near Marathon, FL



## lsdmt (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm headed down to the Keys next week and was looking for some advice for fishing around Marathon. Are there any good spots besides 7 Mile Bridge and Long Key Bridge for those without a boat? I haven't fished either before, so some location and bait advice would be appreciated. I will be bringing two rods, both 7 foot medium heavy action with 25 lb braid and will be aiming for mangrove snapper and blues or anything else to put on the table. Anything else I should bait up for? I hear that frozen ballyhoo and shrimp are the way to go. 

I will most likely be using double bottom rig and fish finder rigs. I will also be throwing a bucktail if cut bait isnt' working Any input would really be appreciated. What are the best tides for the bridge? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lsdmt (Oct 30, 2011)

I arrive tomorrow. Any information would be appreciate.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are unfamiliar with the area, and don't have much time to research, or $$$ to hire a charter, then go to Bahia Honda State park. You can fish both the Gulf and Atlantic sides from there. Blues are much more common in the Upper Keys, so stick to the snapper, around mangroves and bridge pilings. Double drop rigs may or may not work out for you. Stealth is the key... Use small hooks with fluorocarbon leaders. Alternate between livelining and lightly bottom weighting, depending on where you are at, and what is working.

A trick for snapper - keep the pieces of bait - whether it be cut bait, shrimp, etc - is to keep the pieces clean and square - no ragged edges on your bait. When it gets gnawed, throw it out, and start fresh...


----------

